# Một lon bia có thể thay thế các sản phẩm dưỡng trắng da đắt tiền, bạn có tin không?



## MoonLight (27/9/18)

*Nếu là một tín đồ làm đẹp chính hiệu, bạn chắc chắn sẽ vô cùng thích thú với trải nghiệm dưỡng trắng da bằng bia.*

Đối với đấng mày râu, bia là một thức uống chứa men say đầy hấp dẫn. Còn đối với chị em phụ nữ, bia trở thành một nguyên liệu làm đẹp có tác dụng trên cả tuyệt vời. Làm mặt nạ trắng da bằng bia, bạn có tin không?

_

_
_Nếu bia là thức uống khoái khẩu của phái mạnh thì với chị em phụ nữ, bia là nguyên liệu làm đẹp cực kỳ hiệu quả_​
*Công dụng làm đẹp của bia*
Bia là một thức uống được làm từ ba nguyên liệu chính là lúa mì, gạo và lúa mạch. Trong bia chứa các thành phần gồm nước, men bia, hoa bia, vitamin B và các khoáng chất khác có tác dụng làm đẹp da.

*Dưỡng ẩm cho da*: Thành phần nước kết hợp với vitamin B trong bia có tác dụng giúp duy trì độ ẩm, dưỡng ẩm, đem lại một làn da mềm mại và căng mọng. Người Ai Cập xưa thậm chí còn tắm trong bia để dưỡng ẩm cho toàn bộ làn da cơ mà.

*Làm trắng và mịn da*: Hàm lượng vitamin B rất cao trong bia giúp ngăn chặn sự hình thành các sắc tố melanin đồng thời cải thiện, làm sáng vùng da tối màu. Điều này khiến bia trở thành nguyên liệu làm trắng da vô cùng tuyệt vời. Không đâu xa, tại Việt Nam cũng có rất nhiều các spa, trung tâm chăm sóc sắc đẹp được chị em yêu thích khi sử dụng bia làm nguyên liệu tắm trắng.

*Cân bằng độ pH cho da*: Thêm một tác dụng đáng ngạc nhiên của bia là điều chỉnh độ pH của da về chỉ số lý tưởng. Đặc biệt, đối với các nàng có làn da dầu, bia giúp kiềm dầu cực kì tốt.

​*Trị mụn*: Tính kháng khuẩn và chống viêm của bia có khả năng ngăn ngừa và triệt tiêu mụn, đặc biệt là mụn trứng cá. Do đó, các nàng có làn da mụn cũng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng bia làm nguyên liệu dưỡng da.

*Chống oxy hoá*: Chất chống oxy hoá trong bia có tác dụng ngăn chặn sự hình thành các gốc tự do, làm chậm quá trình lão hoá da. Bên cạnh đó, nó giúp loại bỏ các chất gây viêm da, giúp duy trì một làn da tươi trẻ, rạng rỡ.

*Công thức làm trắng da mặt bằng bia*

*1. Bia và sữa chua*

_

_
_Sữa chua được biết đến là một nguyên liệu cực kì phổ biến, được sử dụng trong rất nhiều các công thức dưỡng da_​
Sữa chua là một nguyên liệu có tác dụng bổ trợ rất tốt cho công cuộc dưỡng da với bia. Trong sữa chua có chứa hàm lượng acid lactic cao giúp duy trì độ ẩm và kháng khuẩn. Do đó khi kết hợp hai nguyên liệu này, các nàng sẽ có một công thức mặt nạ vô cùng hiệu quả trong việc dưỡng trắng và giúp da mịn màng, đẹp tự nhiên.

_Nguyên liệu:_ 2 thìa sữa chua không đường + 2 thìa bia

_Cách làm:_

- Trộn đều bia và sữa chua với nhau rồi thoa hỗn hợp lên mặt

- Giữ nguyên từ 15 – 20 phút cho mặt nạ phát huy tác dụng, sau đó rửa mặt sạch với nước ấm

- Cuối cùng, các nàng nên rửa mặt một lần nữa bằng nước mát để đảm bảo se khít lỗ chân lông nhé!

*2. Bia và nước cốt chanh*

_

_
_Nước cốt chanh khi kết hợp với bia sẽ trở thành một vũ khí tối ưu tiêu diệt mụn đến tận gốc _​
Hàm lượng vitamin C cao chứa trong nước cốt chanh có tác dụng xoá mờ vết thâm, làm sáng vùng da sạm màu vô cùng hiệu quả. Đồng thời, nước cốt chanh giúp kháng viêm, diệt khuẩn, ngăn ngừa sự hình thành của mụn.

_Nguyên liệu:_ 3 thìa bia + 1 thìa nước cốt chanh

_Cách làm:_

- Trộn đều hai nguyên liệu với nhau rồi thoa đều lên mặt.

- Massage mặt trong vòng 5 phút, sau đó giữ nguyên lớp mặt nạ trong 20 phút

- Rửa mặt sạch với nước

Đặc biệt nên chú ý rằng khi vừa sử dụng loại mặt nạ này xong, các nàng không nên ra nắng, nếu thực sự cần ra ngoài thì nên sử dụng kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF cao để bảo vệ da bị tác động trực tiếp bởi ánh mặt trời.

*3. Bia và mật ong:*

_

_
_Bên cạnh mỹ phẩm của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng, mật ong là thứ chắc chắn nên có trong tủ đồ làm đẹp của chị em_​
Mật ong có chứa nhiều loại vitamin và axit amino có lợi cho da, đặc biệt với làm da bị mụn. Mặt nạ với bia và mật ong sẽ là một giải pháp hữu hiệu giúp các nàng vừa có thể trị mụn, vừa có thể dưỡng ẩm, làm mịn da và se khít lỗ chân lông.

_Nguyên liệu:_ 2 thìa mật ong + 2 thìa bia

_Cách làm:_

- Trộn đều 2 nguyên liệu với nhau rồi thoa đều lên mặt

- Masage mặt từ 1-2 phút rồi giữ nguyên trong 15 phút

- Làm sạch mặt với nước

_Với ba công thức dưỡng da trên, các nàng nên áp dụng từ 2-3 lần mỗi tuần để mặt nạ được phát huy công dụng một cách rõ rệt nhất nhé!_

*Đặc biệt lưu ý*

Các loại bia được bán trên thị trường có thể bao gồm một lượng nhất định các chất bảo quản và tạo màu. Các loại chất này hoàn toàn không tốt da cho. Do đó khi sử dụng bia làm nguyên liệu chăm sóc da, các nàng hãy nhớ:

- Chọn mua các sản phẩm bia của thương hiệu uy tín, có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng.

- Chỉ sử dụng bia làm mặt nạ sau khi “phơi”. Phơi là quá trình để bia đã mở nắp trong phòng mát và chờ cho cồn, gas bay hơi hết. Quá trình này thường kéo dài 12 tiếng.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

